# GTA IV MP Roleplay



## Marseli (25. November 2012)

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Community,
ich spiele seit laengerem GTA SA:MP (Multiplayer Rollenspiel). Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren mal GTA IV MP ausprobiert, ebenfalls Rollenspiel.
Jetzt sind ja schon einige Jahre seitdem vergangen, wisst ihr, ob es aktuell einen sehr gut besetzten Server gibt damit der Umstieg von SA:MP auch lohnt ? Ich finde diesen Mod einfach sensationell und es macht wahnsinnigen Spass, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach zu viele Kinder in dem Spiel gibt *g* Schade das die Entwickler selbst nicht auf solche Ideen kommen, die gescheit unterstuetzt werden, wuerde dafuer sogar Geld hinlegen um es spielen zu koennen, da es mal etwas anderes ist. Kennt ihr das Spiel ? Wisst ihr etwas fuer IV:MP und verfuegbare Server die sehr gut besetzt sind ? Freue mich auf Antworten.

MfG Marc


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. November 2012)

IV:MP kannst du in denn Müll werfen die Syncro ist immer noch schlechter als alles was du dir vorstellen kannst


----------



## Marseli (26. November 2012)

Schade, bei Gta 5 wirds dann das selbe wenns fuer pc doch noch kommen sollte, because of port :/


----------

